# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  مشکل عدم نمایش خروجی در لاراول و ویو جی اس

## mammadyeta

سلام به دوستان عزیز
من یه سایت مبتدی با لاراول و ویو جی اس نوشتم که به یه مشکلی برخوردم.
مشکل اینه که وقتی یکی از کامپوننت ها رو نمایش میدم یه درخواست به دیتابیس میزنم و اطلاعات بازگشت داده شده رو درونش نمایش میدم. و به درستی درون جدول نمایش داده میشه.
ولی وقتی صفحه رو رفرش میکنم اطلاعات بصورت json در صفحه نمایش داده میشه.
ممنون میشم دوستان راهنمایی کنن.

----------

